# Narrow garage door ?



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

I found my R35 a bit of a tight squeeze in and out of the garage, these modifications made it a doddle, first i made some plastic uprights with magnets under a soft rubber pad to attatch to both front wings, then i chopped the door frames so the wing mirrors go under without having to fold them, the steel sliders that were on the door frame are now fixed to the wall . see photos,
It's better than scraping the car on the door frame
The 2 uprights on the wings make it easy to judge the width of the front wings, i found it very riskey as the front wings are nearly as wide as the mirrors.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I don't get how this works? You've now go to drive around town with magnets stick to your front wing ?


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Lol,

I guess he sticks them on only when he puts the car in the garage?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Magnetic, variable geometry canards anyone?

Clever enough idea but I think you'd get fed up putting them on and worried about possible paint damage.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Imagine putting them on when it's pissing down with rain


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

LiamGTR said:


> Imagine putting them on when it's pissing down with rain


Why? You worried about your perm? :chuckle:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

charles charlie said:


> Why? You worried about your perm? :chuckle:


Lmao if only I was old enough to have a perm!

It's my wolly slippers i'd be worried about:flame:


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

why dont u just reverse in? saves attaching those magnets


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

LiamGTR said:


> I don't get how this works? You've now go to drive around town with magnets stick to your front wing ?


Back the car out, close the garage door, remove the magnetic strips.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

andrew186 said:


> why dont u just reverse in? saves attaching those magnets


Then you have to climb out of the passenger door


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

aw yea theres that :/ 

what about fixing mirrors on the wall inside the garage so u can see the car as it goes in?


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

Or you could just reverse in and use your mirrors so you know you won't hit anything! I'd never drive into my garage forwards, reversing is so much easier to see what's going on.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Knock the wall down, fit a wider door !!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Steve said:


> Knock the wall down, fit a wider door !!


That's what I did but by the time I'd finished I'd: extended the length of the garage involving re-roofing part of it, built a porch, fitted a remote control roller door, had the drive block paved and widened. Including plans, the whole lot came out at about £14-£15K which was not quite what I'd planned for when I ordered the car!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL, I know the feeling


----------



## RVR (Jan 14, 2011)

My garage door is a "slim fit". But not that slim.


----------



## Grinder (May 10, 2003)

Nice bit of original thinking there.

I'd look at bolting some scaffold poles to the floor to guide the car in right down the middle.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Buy a new garage door that is wider than your car at least 20cm on each side.

One scratch/damage on the panels is more expensive than that garage door!

you need a 8' or 9' width door.

looks like this 



I use 10' doors because its easier to park in


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

I did as some one suggested - using a mirror on the back wall. Works great.
Link with pics http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/119200-took-delivery-today.html#post1124002


----------

